

How to Acquihire - With Template Legal Docs - dmor
http://refer.ly/how-to-acquihire-in-the-series-a-crunch/c/7c11a392806911e2bfbf22000a1db8fa

======
codex
Say, what is refer.ly's position on the FTC's required disclosure of affiliate
relationships? It looks like they want disclosure on every article.

[http://business.ftc.gov/documents/bus71-ftcs-revised-
endorse...](http://business.ftc.gov/documents/bus71-ftcs-revised-endorsement-
guideswhat-people-are-asking)

------
ukd1
I <3 Danielle, this is awesome!

------
nedwin
So it was a sub-$100k acquihire?

~~~
SparksZilla
Hey Ned - this is Andy Sparks. Yes, the deal was <$100k, but I can say with
complete honestly that both sides of the table made out well and are both
satisfied. Also, I checked out Tweaky, looks pretty cool.

~~~
nedwin
Hey Andy,

I'm pumped for you to get the exit. Sounds like a great outcome for you
personally and for the Refer.ly team.

